

Synack, a Ruby library for Mountain Lion's Notification Center. - Bantik
https://github.com/Bantik/synack

======
tomjakubowski
Very cool! The README is out of date though, to start the server use "synack
-s".

~~~
mitchty
Also would be nice to not have to install the underlying apps in
/Applications.

I still prefer $HOME/Applications for most things since then I can just rsync
things around as needed.

------
synack
Name collision.

------
ajasmin
So if I install this everyone on the network can flood me with notifications?

~~~
avolcano
Ah, "net send" for a new era!

